
Uber Creating New Short Term Staffing Business - atlasunshrugged
https://www.ft.com/content/4f56aa7c-d2df-11e8-a9f2-7574db66bcd5
======
atlasunshrugged
"Uber hopes to apply its “on-demand” model and large database of contractors
to provide a temporary workforce for events and corporate functions, such as
waiters or security guards."

